# Where Does Live Rock Come From



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

You alsways see live rock in fish stores that come from places like Fiji. Would the fiji locals take the rock from the oceans, or do they farm it? I'm guessing they don't farm it or we would farm are own and it would be cheaper. If they do take it from the reafs isn't that a huge problem, I mean the reafs are having a really hard time these days.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

simple answer - SEA

BTW, LR does not actually come from reefs but they are mainly the rock rubbles that surrounds the actual reef. They can come from anywhere, but mostly indo-pacific due to their prices.

Fiji, Tonga, Marshall Island, Carribean, Brazil, Indonesia 

If you are interested in starting a marine tank, let me know.  Helping ppl starting saltwater is my hobby


----------

